# Whipped Cream Recipe



## Raine (Aug 29, 2004)

Whipped Cream Recipe

Use this sweetened whipped cream topping for cream pie topping or serve with gingerbread, cobbler, or other desserts. 
INGREDIENTS:

1 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
PREPARATION:

Whip cream until almost stiff. Add sugar and vanilla; beat until cream holds peaks. Spread over top of cooled pie or dollop on bread pudding, gingerbread, cobblers, or other desserts.


----------



## Otter (Sep 20, 2004)

Regular sugar okay, or confectioners?


----------



## middie (Sep 20, 2004)

probably calls for granular sugar


----------

